# Well... I'm grumpy at myself...but Critique anyway?



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I tried to ride Lizzy English again. She just...ugh. She's bad. And that's all I'm going to say about that.

I know I was looking down a lot: I was trying to get my diagonals...without very much success.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

One thing I noticed is when you turn, you lean into the middle/inside. Keep in the middle or even better, a little bit more weight in that outside seat bone, and support her with that outside rein.

You should have posted slower.. posting fast makes your horse fast and unbalanced if you don't back it up with leg. Also are you still riding her in that curb bit? That's possibly a reason she's throwing her head up.

Try to sit baaaack more, you're in a very tippy seat which isn't secure at all and can compromise your weight aids, your balance, and your horse's balance. Sit back, open those thighs, and sink into your horse. Or it could be the saddle isn't level so it's making you over compensate.. so many reasons.

also when you post, try to keep your hands still, not coming up when you post up

And I noticed your diagonals were perfect when you weren't looking.. as soon as you started to check, you posted on the wrong diagonal.

Relax and enjoy it.. don't try to be perfect but be mindful of your body and your horse and how they piece together.


Why are you grumpy with yourself?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

She's in a D-ring snaffle. I frink you have my horses confused! The sorrel was the one in the curb, I've always rode this one in a snaffle because she doesn't respect me as it is, so if I give her a pop, it's not multiplied over 3 times like it would in a curb.

I've sat that trot, shifted my weight back, but she just likes to pull on the bit, so I just kinda go with it at this point. I'm not comfortable enough English to get all up in her buisness like I would western.

I'm grumpy because the horse I should be riding English is sore, and has some issues that need working out, so I'm stuck with this snotty hag, and even though none of my horses are trained English, I'd like to learn on a horse that is comforatable with contact and is very easy to get along with.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I like that mare. I like her a lot. she's rythmic and forward, if a bit small in her trot, but that's her nature. your posting has gotten a LOT better and it's made you hands more stable than before . . Good for you! you seem more at home English than before. Lower leg looks more solid, still abit over turned out. YOu can relax a little more and let your seat more down, and lengthen your thigh a little, you are just a bit jammed into the stirrup and it's noticeabel at the canter; since you are pushing your feet forward, you are thus compensating by moving your upper body forward, too.
Try to ride the canter exactly as you would a western lope.

But, all in all, I do see distinct improvement!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I can't see the video well on my computer, it is in a little 2X4 inch screen for some reason and choppy. I also don't know anything about English...lol.

You seem to lean and drop your inside shoulder, this will cause your horse to do the same. Also bracing against stirrups causes your legs to get shoved forward.(I used to do the same) Open your thigh,relax and settle your weight, it will help your leg position and let your lower back relax and move with your horse and drive her from behind.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> She's in a D-ring snaffle. I frink you have my horses confused!


I think so too, sorry haha.

But I do see a lot of improvement, you should be proud of yourself


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

QH, I noticed too, the leaning forward. This is one of my worst habits. What helped me to begin to get the feel for where my body should be was to lose the stirrups. Even if you have to sit the trot, I would go stirrupless. Then when you begin to pick them up, you will find that overall, your riding, seat and balance have improved. 

It will also relax you too.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I can't see the video well on my computer, it is in a little 2X4 inch screen for some reason and choppy. I also don't know anything about English...lol.
> 
> You seem to lean and drop your inside shoulder, this will cause your horse to do the same. Also bracing against stirrups causes your legs to get shoved forward.(I used to do the same) Open your thigh,relax and settle your weight, it will help your leg position and let your lower back relax and move with your horse and drive her from behind.


This English saddle stuff is making me suck. I have none of these problems western, but change the saddle and *bam* I've caught the suck.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> This English saddle stuff is making me suck. I have none of these problems western, but change the saddle and *bam* I've caught the suck.


I think you're being too intense about it. Have you gone out and ridden english for fun without worrying about diagonals or position or what you could tweak here and there?

Just have fun with it!  It's the same thing as bareback just with a saddle, missy!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I can honestly say I havent just gone out and rode English and not worried about technicalities. It isn't helping that I can't just relax with this horse either, no matter how I'm riding her. She just fights and fights.... ugh.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

QHriderKE said:


> This English saddle stuff is making me suck. I have none of these problems western, but change the saddle and *bam* I've caught the suck.



Lol! I rode English one time. It was hard! I was told if your not sore, your not doing it right!


----------



## BaileyJo (Aug 23, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> I can honestly say I havent just gone out and rode English and not worried about technicalities. It isn't helping that I can't just relax with this horse either, no matter how I'm riding her. She just fights and fights.... ugh.


QH, you have to relax. I don't know the history of your horse but I know she won't relax until you do. She is reflecting your off balance and being on her forehand. I was in your exact same saddle for a long time. You are riding her aggressively and she is reflecting it. You have to change your mindset with her and not fight with her. Don't worry about her, just worry about your own balance. She will relax. I agree with Tiny, I like her too and think she has potential.

Again, losing the stirrups will help TONS. It will put you back on your butt and bring your shoulders back about five inches. Then as Skye mentioned, it becomes more like riding bareback.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Send her my way! I think she's dandy. 
You DONT "suck", girl. What makes you think that you can self teach to ride English and in a few weeks have it made? Settle down and have some fun! Set up a few itty bitty jumps? or go on a trail ride and pop over a log or two? I mean wee lil log.

Show us a picture of the saddle on her, horse on level ground, ok? just to see if saddle is seated correctly, not to much "uphill".


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

BaileyJo said:


> You are riding her aggressively and she is reflecting it. You have to change your mindset with her and not fight with her. Don't worry about her, just worry about your own balance. She will relax. I agree with Tiny, I like her too and think she has potential.


I agree! My horse used to be worse than that.. it took some time but I was the only one that could just ride him without yanking him, spurring him, whipping him, kicking the tar out of him. Then we started to learn, and now we've gotten to a point where we can just be.. without any of us stressed out. 

It takes time! but work on a loose rein. Slooooowwwwww your posting, work on 2 point at the walk, on a loose rein. That will help you a lot.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your seat is behind the trot. At times you allow your legs to move forward when they need to be back a little farther. When your legs are forward you double bump in the saddle. Too much knee tension will cause this. It also pushes your pelvis toward the cantle. An exercise I teach is to have the horse stand still, then the rider stands in the stirrups, nice and tall. No bum sticking out but pull your hips forward until you are in a straight line with heels down. Now, sit straight down into the saddle. You sit too far back, right? That's because the rider doesn't keep the hips aligned. Think "sit on the pommel". It won't happen but it will place the rider in a very good position in the deepest part of the saddle with the body correctly aligned. It helps if someone watches. It's easier to do when the laughter dies down. When adept at this, it is then done at the walk. Again much laughter.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You sure look like you're cooking with gas to me. You have a component that so many "new to english" riders don't have, a horse that is in front of your leg. All you have to do now is put it into a steady rhythm let her find the pace you want. I don't know why it works so well, but your horse will adapt to the speed at which you post, so just pick a slightly slower but still determined posting rhythm, and keep it until she comes back to you. 

As for the head tossing, just make sure your elbows are supple and that you're not catching her in the mouth. If you find your hands are all over the place, hold a riding crop or something with both hands while holding the reins to maintain a steady contact. 

The golden child of early training for english riding is transitions. If you do a zillion walk/trot transitions, your horse will start to use her hind end more effectively and not feel to heavy to you. 

You're doing great. You don't suck!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm going to offer a suggestion.

If this horse is trained Western and is happy and responsive on a draped rein, ride her with a loose rein English for a while. That way, you can focus on your seat and position without contending with the head tossing and grumpiness.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

equiniphile, I've tried that, but she just is very disrespectful of a snaffle bit. Western, she rides on loose rein, but with a snaffle on 5'' S shanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Could you ride her in the curb on a loose rein with the English saddle?


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I could but then I'd have to neckrein, right? I mean, the bit moves independently, and I ride with as light of a hand as the horse lets me, so really, if she's listening to my leg and body cues, a light touch of direct rein won't hurt...will it?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If you have her in the curb, you can neck rein. If it helps, use two hands so you feel more secure. Don't use direct contact, though. Use your leg, seat, and neck reining to turn.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I'll give it a shot later today...


----------

